# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Je haar kleuren is niet zo gezond

## FRANCOIS580

*Je haar kleuren is niet zo gezond*

Er zo lang mogelijk goed en jong uitzien willen we allemaal en daar hebben we veel voor over. Vooral vrouwen, maar nu ook meer en meer mannen. Bij die onbereikbare eeuwige jeugd horen uiteraard geen grijze haren, zodat we die meer en meer en op alsmaar jongere leeftijd gaan kleuren. Op wat moet je letten bij het kleuren van je haren en wat is hun invloed op je gezondheid?

Grijs haar wordt meestal gelinkt aan leeftijd, maar dat is lang niet altijd het geval. Grijze haren op pakweg je 25 ste is vervelend maar geen uitzondering. De oorzaken van grijs haar hangen van verschillende factoren af. Grijze haren zijn in vele gevallen erfelijk. Dat is afhankelijk van je genetishe code of je unieke DNA- samenstelling. Het kan dus best dat een tachtigplusser nog steeds met zijn/haar natuurlijke haarkleur kan pronken terwijl iemand van 25 volledig grijs is. Angst, stress, een ongezonde voeding, sommige aandoeningen, roken en drugs spelen bij dit proces eveneens een belangrijke rol. Eens de oorzaak ervan weggenomen, krijg je meestal je natuurlijke haarkleur terug.

*Melanine en pigment*
In je huid zijn vele cellen aanwezig die zorgen voor het pigment van je haar. Deze melanocyten maken melanine aan. Het soort en de hoeveelheid melanine bepalen je haarkleur. Er zijn twee types melanines: de rode/blonde (pheomelanine) en de bruine/zwarte (eumelanine). De verhouding tussen beide types melanine bepalen uiteindelijk je haarkleur. Naarmate je ouder wordt sterven meer en meer cellen af. Daardoor verliest je haar uiteindelijk zijn natuurlijk pigment en wordt het lichter. Valt de melatonine productie volledig stil dan worden we met grijze haren geconfronteerd.

*Je haar vertelt over je gezondheid*
Naar het mechanisme van de het onstaan en de ontwikkeling van grijze haren werd al heel wat wetenschappelijk onderzoek verricht. Recente studies brachten aan het licht dat je haarkleur je heel wat vertelt over je gezondheid. Uit de resultaten van dit onderzoek blijkt dat grijze haren een voorbode zijn van een gezond en lang leven, dit terwijl dragers van rood haar veel gevoeliger zouden zijn aan allerlei aandoeningen.

Spaanse wetenschappers van het Museo Nacional de Ciencias Naturales ontdekten dat deze roodharigen vlugger ziek worden als gevolg van het opslorpen van de levensbelangrijke antioxidanten door de aanwezigheid van feomelanine in het pigment van roodharigen. Wetenschappelijke onderzoeken toonden aan dat rode melanine in de huid gekoppeld worden aan hogere risico’s op kanker.

Lees verder...

----------


## Suske'52

Ik kleurde mijn haar al op leeftijd van 27 jaar ...nu 60 .... dat kan tellen ( bij kapster) ..... elke maand ...want ik heb witte haren geen grijze .... ons vader zei toenertijd ....'dat zijn haren van gezond verstand' :Smile:  ik had beter geluistert want éénmaal hiermee begonnen ...blijf je verder doen ... .... maar nu zou ik het graag naturel laten ....maar elkeen die me kent zegt;' doe dit toch niet ' je gaat er ouder uit zien ....  :Frown:  maar ik denk wel dat de producten voor haarverven ...wel enorm verbetert zijn ...dan 35 jaar geleden ..... tot nu toe nog geen problemen gehad ...met kleuring ....

----------


## beertjes

Ik heb dit ook gelezen en was erg geschrokken, kleur al 15 jaar zwart.
Ga nu naar een biokapsalon, stukken gezonder!

----------

